# Can't add to favorites list after trying to add OTA channels



## joni (Sep 24, 2004)

We have a 921 software L188. My husband tried to add OTA channels to our favorites list (which didn't work) and now we can't add any channels to any of our favorites list. If you add them they just never show up in the list.
We also seem to have the problem that the info button information does not match what is playing if you select that while viewing a program. It is correct however if you use the guide button and then info. This issue was fixed with L188 upgrade but appears to be back to not giving the correct information this a.m.
Has anyone else experienced these problems? I searched on the forums and did not see these issues listed. Thanks!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

If the bad Info is on a OTA channel, that makes sense - because there isn't any - this is a known problem.

Lots of known problems with favorites lists - especially OTA.

Dunno why your searches didn't find the threads on them - they do exist.


----------



## joni (Sep 24, 2004)

You are correct I did see threads on favorites and OTA but not any that dealt with the any other favorites list not retaining any changes to them after an attempt to add an OTA to a different favorites list. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

joni - the next version will resolve a lot of the L188 problems with the favorites lists.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

joni said:


> We have a 921 software L188. My husband tried to add OTA channels to our favorites list (which didn't work) and now we can't add any channels to any of our favorites list. If you add them they just never show up in the list.
> We also seem to have the problem that the info button information does not match what is playing if you select that while viewing a program. It is correct however if you use the guide button and then info. This issue was fixed with L188 upgrade but appears to be back to not giving the correct information this a.m.
> Has anyone else experienced these problems? I searched on the forums and did not see these issues listed. Thanks!


Yes, last night while watching "Clubhouse" on the local CBS OTA station, I pressed "Info" and got the "Presidentail Debate" and it indicated the date as 9/30/04 which is the correct time of the debate but it was 9/26/04? It also listed it as the ABC satellite station (not the OTA ABC station) even though I was watching the CBS OTA station (KRQE). Very odd?


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok, so I'm not going crazy...

I've experienced the same problem with trying to add OTA to a favorites list. Just won't stick. Also the mismatched Info displayed while viewing a program, but will be correct in the guide.

L189 where are you???


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

OTA channels sort of stick. They are in the up-down channel selection, just not in the guide for your favorites. You could have an 811 where if the channel is not in the current guide, you cannot select it by number.

BTW, you can just enter 07 to get 007-01 if you have not analogs. How long will that stay?


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah, they show up in the ALL list, but can not be added to a custom favorites. Will this be addressed in L189?

I have a few analog stations added, but I'll try the direct entry to see if it will go to the OTA DTV station that I get (Oregon Public Broadcasting).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes.


----------

